# 50 mile route from somewhere outside london



## Bhitucyclist (8 Jul 2019)

hi all. 
I am looking to do 50 mile rides to practice.. any suggestions of places within an hours train journey from london...as a starting point ...?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Jul 2019)

Cambridge


----------



## Sharky (8 Jul 2019)

Catching trains to the little stations like Farningham Rd, Longfield, Meopham, Sole Street , will take you into the Kent countryside and avoid navigating your way out of towns. Explore the Northdowns, Pilgrims Way or out into the Isle of Grain. The latter is mostly flat, but may be windy, but some of the roads are like the middle of nowhere (Cooling). Knatts Valley is amazing, like a lost world, but be warned, travelling Eastwards, you might hit some hills.


----------



## vickster (9 Jul 2019)

Dorking/Horsham/Guildford to get out into the Surrey Hills?


----------



## Bhitucyclist (9 Jul 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Cambridge


Thanks


----------



## Bhitucyclist (9 Jul 2019)

Sharky said:


> Catching trains to the little stations like Farningham Rd, Longfield, Meopham, Sole Street , will take you into the Kent countryside and avoid navigating your way out of towns. Explore the Northdowns, Pilgrims Way or out into the Isle of Grain. The latter is mostly flat, but may be windy, but some of the roads are like the middle of nowhere (Cooling). Knatts Valley is amazing, like a lost world, but be warned, travelling Eastwards, you might hit some hills.


Thanks...sounds like something i can try... do i head to the coast from these places ?


----------



## Drago (9 Jul 2019)

Depends where exactly in London you're London to but Wolverton would be good. A quiet station on the North end of MK.


----------



## Bhitucyclist (9 Jul 2019)

vickster said:


> Dorking/Horsham/Guildford to get out into the Surrey Hills?


Surrey hills i have heard is steep... is int it in the london prudential ride as well ?


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jul 2019)

Train to Brighton and reverse the L2B route?


----------



## rugby bloke (9 Jul 2019)

Bhitucyclist said:


> Surrey hills i have heard is steep... is int it in the london prudential ride as well ?


The Surrey hills are in the RideLondon. There are a couple of hard climbs, Leith Hill being one, although, with good reason, our friends from the more hilly parts of the country would beg to differ ! I find that the roads around the Surrey Hills pretty busy with cars though so it's not always the most relaxed riding.


----------



## Bhitucyclist (9 Jul 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Train to Brighton and reverse the L2B route?


Ha ha ha .... if i could figure out a easy ride path to brighton ... i would do that ride ... every week!


----------



## rugby bloke (9 Jul 2019)

Wellingborough station is an hour away from St Pancras. From there you can head out into some lovely rolling Northamptonshire countryside. Alternatively get of at Bedford station and start your ride from there. I can provide ideas for rides from both stations if this suits.


----------



## Bhitucyclist (9 Jul 2019)

rugby bloke said:


> The Surrey hills are in the RideLondon. There are a couple of hard climbs, Leith Hill being one, although, with good reason, our friends from the more hilly parts of the country would beg to differ ! I find that the roads around the Surrey Hills pretty busy with cars though so it's not always the most relaxed riding.


Yes i need a traffic free /less road ... a bit tired after doing 500 miles last month all thru london roads... its mentally tiring than anything else


----------



## Bhitucyclist (9 Jul 2019)

rugby bloke said:


> Wellingborough station is an hour away from St Pancras. From there you can head out into some lovely rolling Northamptonshire countryside. Alternatively get of at Bedford station and start your ride from there. I can provide ideas for rides from both stations if this suits.


That sounds more like what i need .


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Jul 2019)

Depends which station you're starting from. Really the world's your oyster. Just get a map and find somewhere that looks nice.

My random pick, which is as good as any other, would be Crawley (or perhaps nearby Oxted). Lots of flat roads and within reach (eg over to Lingfield) or some hills if you want like Toys Hill on the Greensand ridge, or the Ashdown Forest or the Surrey Hills.

I'd also second @Sharky 's suggestions eg the Knatts's Valley.


----------



## Sharky (9 Jul 2019)

Bhitucyclist said:


> Thanks...sounds like something i can try... do i head to the coast from these places ?


Direct routes to the coast from these stations outdoor follow busy main roads (a2/a20 etc), so best avoided. Better to choose a destination about 10 to 15 miles away from these stations and devise a loop to bring you back to the same station and along the quieter back roads. Forget the 50 mile target for a while, Kent miles are much longer than London miles. At least it seems like that.
Routes via Farningham, Eynsford, Pilgrims Way, Ightham mote (good cafe stop in the national trust place) and back via Shoreham will be more than enough to challenge you.


----------



## vickster (9 Jul 2019)

Bhitucyclist said:


> Surrey hills i have heard is steep... is int it in the london prudential ride as well ?


Box Hill isn’t very steep, Leith is but easily avoided
Kingston to Esher to Cobham and then to Guildford isn’t especially hilly, just draggy in parts.
Not sure of the significance of the question ref Ride London?

If you want flat, follow the Thames out to Windsor and beyond?

Essex is on the flatter side if you go East

Cycle-route.com for ideas once you’ve picked a county


----------



## derrick (9 Jul 2019)

Train out to Hertford. Plenty of quiet roads out that way.


----------



## Joffey (9 Jul 2019)

rugby bloke said:


> The Surrey hills are in the RideLondon. There are a couple of hard climbs, Leith Hill being one, although, with good reason, our friends from the more hilly parts of the country would beg to differ ! I find that the roads around the Surrey Hills pretty busy with cars though so it's not always the most relaxed riding.



I'm a fat Yorkshireman who hates climbs but I don't consider Box Hill as a proper climb, it's just steady away and I found it pretty easy going (although I won't be setting any Strava records). Leith is a proper climb but it's nothing to be scared of.


----------



## rugby bloke (9 Jul 2019)

Joffey said:


> I'm a fat Yorkshireman who hates climbs but I don't consider Box Hill as a proper climb, it's just steady away and I found it pretty easy going (although I won't be setting any Strava records). Leith is a proper climb but it's nothing to be scared of.



Agreed, which is why I did not give it a mention. Box Hill is a nice steady climb with a decent view at the top, but nothing to scare the horses !


----------



## vickster (9 Jul 2019)

Aren't there climbs on London to Paris? If so, shouldn't you be including ones of similar gradient/length in your training as presumably your London commute is pretty flat?


----------



## srw (9 Jul 2019)

Parts of Buckinghamshire are flat. And it's the cheapest way to get out of London, with some of the best riding.

Amersham or Chesham is just over £4 off-peak from central London.


----------



## vickster (9 Jul 2019)

srw said:


> Parts of Buckinghamshire are flat. And it's the cheapest way to get out of London, with some of the best riding.
> 
> Amersham or Chesham is just over £4 off-peak from central London.


Other parts are quite hilly though


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Jul 2019)

srw said:


> Parts of Buckinghamshire are flat.


That brings back memories 
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/some-of-buckinghamshire-is-flat-29th-september.136888/


----------



## uphillstruggler (9 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Depends where exactly in London you're London to but Wolverton would be good. A quiet station on the North end of MK.



beat me to it. I live very close to that station.

there was a BHF ride from London (Ally Pally) to Milton Keynes a few years ago, the route wasn't too bad. you could look it up and use that. all quiet roads until crossing the norf circular


----------



## Blue Hills (9 Jul 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Train to Brighton and reverse the L2B route?


Yes - agree - plenty of trains with two companies. There are a variety of routes from brighton as well so you could do it several times. 
Nicer to do it the other way though I think - allows a fish and chip supper on the beach or sit in a nice pub as a reward.


----------



## raleighnut (9 Jul 2019)

Shame they don't run these any longer,


View: https://youtu.be/QPkT0paGEnQ


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jul 2019)

rugby bloke said:


> Wellingborough station is an hour away from St Pancras. From there you can head out into some lovely rolling Northamptonshire countryside. Alternatively get of at Bedford station and start your ride from there. I can provide ideas for rides from both stations if this suits.



I was going to suggest both as well


----------



## Cycleops (9 Jul 2019)

Bhitucyclist said:


> Yes i need a traffic free /less road ... a bit tired after doing 500 miles last month all thru london roads... its mentally tiring than anything else


How about heading out to Bishops Stratford in Hertfordshire? From there you can follow the River Stort tow path back and nearer London you pick up the Grand Union Canal which will take you back into the city.
Or as @derrick suggests go to Hertford and follow the River Lea back to the Grand Union. Zero roads both routes.


----------



## vickster (9 Jul 2019)

Just watch out for crowds of peds if doing on a weekend. Progress won’t be quick for a training run


----------



## rugby bloke (9 Jul 2019)

A nice 50 mile route from Wellingborough - Plus a nice little cafe at Harrold Country Park. Unfortunately it does mean having to go both ways on the train though. The bonus is that most of these roads are really quite:


----------



## vickster (9 Jul 2019)

rugby bloke said:


> A nice 50 mile route from Wellingborough - Plus a nice little cafe at Harrold Country Park. Unfortunately it does mean having to go both ways on the train though. The bonus is that most of these roads are really quite:
> View attachment 474703


Quite...what?
Or quiet?


----------



## rugby bloke (9 Jul 2019)

vickster said:


> Quite...what?
> Or quiet?


Whoops ... Quiet - that makes more sense and is more relevant !


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Jul 2019)

From Cambridge you can take the busway to St Ives, cafe stop, then return back to Cambridge. For hills head south into the Chalk Escarpment. A loop via Saffron Walden will come to approx 50 miles.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Jul 2019)

If you get the train to Hitchin then join and follow the Chilterns Cycleway to Tring that'll get you approx 50 miles of hills. Train back from Tring.


----------



## derrick (9 Jul 2019)

Cycleops said:


> How about heading out to Bishops Stratford in Hertfordshire? From there you can follow the River Stort tow path back and nearer London you pick up the Grand Union Canal which will take you back into the city.
> Or as @derrick suggests go to Hertford and follow the River Lea back to the Grand Union. Zero roads both routes.
> 
> View attachment 474696


*Stay well away from rivers*, stick to the lovely country lanes. From Hertford station you can cut across to Essex, or straight up to Cambridge and back to Hertford station about 70 miles. Rivers are for pootles not training rides.


----------



## wonderloaf (9 Jul 2019)

You could always try heading west from Waterloo to the other side of Basingstoke to stations such as Overton, Micheldever, Whitchurch. At Overton you're in the Test Valley and there are loads of quiet country roads going south towards Alresford and Alton or you can go north towards Kingsclere for a bit of climbing and excellent views across the Hampshire countryside.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Jul 2019)

vickster said:


> Aren't there climbs on London to Paris? If so, shouldn't you be including ones of similar gradient/length in your training as presumably your London commute is pretty flat?



Fairly flat till you reach the Seine


----------



## vickster (9 Jul 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Fairly flat till you reach the Seine


Must be the odd incline between London and Dover?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Jul 2019)

vickster said:


> Must be the odd incline between London and Dover?



Yes but nothing to shout about.


----------



## vickster (9 Jul 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Yes but nothing to shout about.


I don’t think the OP has climbed very many hills commuting from Greenwich to Hammersmith (iirc)


----------



## Bhitucyclist (10 Jul 2019)

Lots of good suggestions. I will try some of them during weekends 
Looked at the route to wolverton... there is a straight road from edgewere to watford... then it diverts to a canal path .even if i go till watford will be a good ride. I dont like the canal paths... they dont have a fence and are quite narrow at places. Feel a bit scared of falling into the water. I know i know you all must be laughing !!! 
Will try the country road suggestions .. each of the weekends.


----------



## Bhitucyclist (10 Jul 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Fairly flat till you reach the Seine


I do some lumpy rides at the crystal palace area... but must admit i am not fan of any hilly rides.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Jul 2019)

Bhitucyclist said:


> I do some lumpy rides at the crystal palace area... but must admit i am not fan of any hilly rides.



The thing with hills us to just go ride them. Ignore average speeds, in fact riding them without any knowledge of your speed is a good way of tackling them. They will get easier and the hills you dreaded will no longer be dreaded.


----------



## Legs (11 Jul 2019)

Take the Piccadilly line to Cockfosters and head out into the lanes of 'Little Switzerland' around Essendon, Bayford, Brickendon etc etc


----------



## Legs (11 Jul 2019)

Or catch a train to Newbury and head out over the Wessex Downs to Wantage, up Blowingstone Hill and over to Lambourn, under the M4 to Hungerford, and back along the Kennet Valley via Kintbury?


----------



## Cycleops (11 Jul 2019)

Legs said:


> Take the Piccadilly line to Cockfosters and head out into the lanes of 'Little Switzerland' around Essendon, Bayford, Brickendon etc etc


That's the first time I've heard it called that.
Those roads are quite narrow and hardly traffic free so you'll need to be careful.


----------



## Blue Hills (11 Jul 2019)

Legs said:


> Take the Piccadilly line to Cockfosters and head out into the lanes of 'Little Switzerland' around Essendon, Bayford, Brickendon etc etc


From where?
You can of course take bikes on a fair bit of the "underground" but no on anything that is deep tube at any time of day. And a lot of the Piccadilly line IS deep tube.


----------



## vickster (11 Jul 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> From where?
> You can of course take bikes on a fair bit of the "underground" but no on anything that is deep tube at any time of day. And a lot of the Piccadilly line IS deep tube.


One stop on that bit. Oakwood to Cockfosters which seems a tad pointless

http://content.tfl.gov.uk/bicycles-on-public-transport.pdf


----------



## Bhitucyclist (11 Jul 2019)

Legs said:


> Take the Piccadilly line to Cockfosters and head out into the lanes of 'Little Switzerland' around Essendon, Bayford, Brickendon etc etc


Thats a great suggestion thanks


----------



## Legs (12 Jul 2019)

Oh yeah, getting the bike there is quite important, I s'pose. Maybe not such a great suggestion, but Little Switzerland is great area to ride, especially if you get out early on a weekend morning.


----------



## vickster (12 Jul 2019)

Legs said:


> Oh yeah, getting the bike there is quite important, I s'pose. Maybe not such a great suggestion, but Little Switzerland is great area to ride, especially if you get out early on a weekend morning.


There are likely overground stations locally however?


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Jul 2019)

Bhitucyclist said:


> I do some lumpy rides at the crystal palace area... but must admit i am not fan of any hilly rides.


Well, if you're local to Crystal Palace and want some quiet lanes then rather than go out by train you could head straight through Elmer's End to the West Wickham/Hayes area. From here you have a nice area containing many quiet lanes (quite busy with cyclists on the weekend) bordered on the South by the Pilgrim's Way (which is at the bottom of the steep slope of the Downs) from roughly Woldingham (W) to Halstead (E). Avoid the main road through Biggin Hill that cuts the area in two as that's not a very nice road to ride on. 

A nice ride would be to follow Layham's Rd/Skid Hill La/Chelsham Ct Rd/Beech Farm Rd (it's all one road really) from West Wickham all the way up to Botley Hill (where there is a cafe I think, but I've never been in it) Then down Clarks Lane and pick up Chestnut Avenue (unpaved in parts) to Hawley's Corner and head back via Downe. Not quite 50 miles, but easily extended. And not quite flat either 

That's not what you asked for, and there are some excellent suggestions above that _*are *_what you asked for, but I'm just saying - don't ignore what's on your doorstep.


----------



## Cuchilo (19 Jul 2019)

Bhitucyclist said:


> Ha ha ha .... if i could figure out a easy ride path to brighton ... i would do that ride ... every week!


Fill your boots https://www.strava.com/activities/1674686872 Start at Hampton court station .


----------



## Bhitucyclist (20 Jul 2019)

Thanks frnds today i went to margate and went up the viking coast trail. Beautiful route ... but its quite fragmented... i ended up riding on the roads...the roads are good .... long stretches! Enjoyed the ride


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Jul 2019)

Glad you had a nice ride, though am slightly puzzled. Unless something has changed the Viking Coast trail is one of the best signed routes I have ever pedalled. And as you say it is beautiful, particularly if you stop at/descend to some of the bays. Particularly nice in the semi off season, ie September.


----------

